# New to me 828



## mdawson55 (Jan 1, 2022)

A friend sold me his 828 for $150 as the tranny was broken. I got it to tinker on and have as a backup. I’ve been running a 624 for 10 seasons , I have been real happy with it. The 828 tranny problem turned out to be a broken frame. Any manipulation of the handle bars would knock it outta gear. The previous owner has two teenage boys whom must have abused it. I welded it back together with extra bracing and gussets. I ran it the last few snow dumps and it’s easier to operate than my 624. I hadn’t seen any posts to the Yamaha sub so I thought you’d enjoy some pics.

The only issue is the starter selfdestructed.




























The retainer clip is gone and the parts fell to the bottom of the fan shroud. I used lock wire to hold the cap, spring, and pinion gear back away from the flywheel. I pulled the fuse to disable the electric start until I can fix it next spring. I have been pull starting it no problem.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

goood catch.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Fantastic score for $150.00 and nice to find out that the tranny was fine.
Nice machine.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*MAZEL TOV!!!!!*


----------



## Cabincat (8 mo ago)

I purchased a used electric starter for my 624 this week. 

It came with starter and the electrical plug plastic area as well.

Current one works but wanted a backup. Fixed my recoil yesterday… it needed some extra tension. I feel like I need to snag any spare parts I come across.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

Great pictures. You have to watch the attachment thing as it duplicates stuff, you might want to edit the repeats out. I went with the 24 inch as I had a lot of narrower spaces to get into. Not sure the 28 would not have worked but.....

Mine sat in a non heated shed and 3 pulls even in the coldest weather it would start. When the back went I checked into electric start but the frames are different so that was a no go. I have the Honda now and love the battery unit as I can turn it off and not worry about a pull no matter how easy that is a back stressor.

I hope to pass the Yamaha onto a good home. I have neighbors who will blow me out if the Honda needs work but I would be surprised if it does.


----------



## mdawson55 (Jan 1, 2022)

@Cabincat, Nice score on the spare electric starter for your 624. I think I read somewhere the electric start on the 624 was rare.

@RC20, sorry about the duplicate images, I will watch for that in the future. The Hondas are nice, some of my neighbors have them. They are pretty spendy here in Washington, if you can find one. 10 year old Hondas go for near new prices.

We got more snow Friday and I ran the 828. Tranny was making some noise in reverse. I tore into it and found the intermediate gear bushing was gone and it had worn half way through the aluminum support boss the bushing is supposed to be around. I am thinking of machining out ID of gear to fit a bearing to just run on the 6mm bolt that holds it in case. The bolt is supported by the case and blue steel base of blower unit the case bolts to. I would machine or grind off what’s left of the old boss for the bushing to make room for the bearing. We will see.


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

Please do continue reporting back. That tranny bushing is the only yamaha inherent weakness I worry about. I add lithium grease into the gearbox rubber plug but am not sure what volume is needed. 
Perhaps you could think of a way to locate/add a zerk feeding into this bushing?
Did the "broken frame" you mentioned in your first post have anything to do with this failure?


----------



## mdawson55 (Jan 1, 2022)

The broken frame didn’t have anything directly to do with the tranny bushing issue, though indirectly I think the same abuse that broke the frame overloaded the tranny causing the problem. I just ordered bearings, but I remeasured the bolt and case before leaving the shop for lunch and it’s 8mm not 6mm. Back to the bearing catalog I go…

Good idea to add a zerk, though getting it in the right place will be a challenge. Too bad it doesnt have a factory bearing there. Even better would be a sealed box with oil like the auger worm drive box.


----------



## mdawson55 (Jan 1, 2022)

Here’s my repair. Bored the gear hub to 19mm to take 698-2RS bearings. Glued them into bore with retainer compound. Reamed some washers to 8mm to go on either side of bearing stack, sits proud of gear hub to get sandwiched in case. Made a shaft threaded 8x1.25mm. Welded two more reamed washers to blower case to support that end of shaft. Cut out the old damaged idler gear hub. No surprises. Bring on the snow


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

Hey moderators; could we get this a sticky in the Yamaha section?
Maybe re-title to gearcase bushing fix?


----------

